# Jan mudmuckers



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

anyone planning for ride n January. Whole park will be back opened


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

no one hitting mudmuckers this wknd, we got a crew headed sat.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

I would but my brute is still down.. Gonna try and go there in march though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I probably wont be there until March either. It seems everytime they're open I got to work.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I want to go I just got my 29.9 terms. Today but my oldest girls birthday is Saturday so I can't go


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Was planning on it but the baby sitter and funds won't allow it.....


----------

